# Pond overrun with black crappie.



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Would it be any help to put some saugeye in a pond that is overstocked with black crappie in the 5"-9" range? That was suggested by someone and I want more opinions.
The pond is about an acre and is very unknown right now. A friend's family bought a house with the pond last year. So far we know it has some perch, catfish, tons of crappie and stunted LMB. They stocked tilapia last year to help feed the pond but didn't see any results. So far this year in 3 trips we have filled 2 buckets to the rim with black crappie.
Right now the goal is to get rid of the crappie or at least find a balance.
Not trying to establish a world class fishery just some place that provides a good time fishing. 
Thanks.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I just went to Shelby fish hatchery this weekend and asked them about saugeye in pond and guys there told me saugeye do Well in ponds as far as taking care of crappie I don't know what impact they would have... A flathead will take care of crappie prob but they will also put hurting on other fish so wouldn't recommend that too much.. Id say best thing to get them under control is keep doin what your doin by catching them


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I personally don't have my own pond but work with the 1/2 acre pond of my neighbors. I have also worked with four other friends on ponds of 1 to three acres. I used channels on the 1/2 acre to knock down the bluegills and then stared to see a decrease in small bass. Stared out with 3# cats and the biggest caught to date was 11#. 

Saugeye, channel cats and northern pike do the job with saugeye the slowest and northern's the fastest. You will have to work at catching the cats and pike out of the pond as both will reproduce with the cats coming in first place in that category. Nice thing about the saugeye is they just keep growing in size, not in numbers until you remove them.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Remove ALL black crappie, perch, bluegill (under 6") and largemouth under 12" when possible. I would not stock anything else until working on that. After 3-4 years of doing this you will start seeing larger, healthier bass.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The crappie are still biting we took another 3 buckets out yesterday.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

first off Id verify for sure if they are black crappies or white crappies by counting fins. suprising that blacks would over populate?? they rarely do that but white crappies are prolific spawners and are NEVER recommended in ponds but black crappies dso very well by usually spawning just enough to maintain themselves, yup, Id take every one I could out and NOW is the time to do it.


----------



## basslovers (Apr 26, 2016)

Fishing derby for kids? Seine the pond? Def remove the crappie. They just over populate and are difficult to manage.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

T








They look like black crappie to me.


----------



## freddie55 (Jan 28, 2014)

if you need any help getting the crappie out I would be happy to assist
looks like some good eating to me


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

freddie55 said:


> if you need any help getting the crappie out I would be happy to assist
> looks like some good eating to me


That's what I thought. Fine eating size.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

If I was the one with permission I'd be glad to have fellow skilled anglers help. I can only go when I'm invited though.


----------

